# Buon compleanno



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Auguri, auguri a [MENTION=3578]delfino[/MENTION]curioso :festa: :cincin:


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

:cincin: augurissimi


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> :cincin: augurissimi



Grazie 1000


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Auguri, auguri a @_delfino_curioso :festa: :cincin:


Grazie Fiamma la vecchiaia incombe


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2017)

Auguri!

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## Piperita (11 Marzo 2017)

Auguriii  :festa::festa:


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Auguri!
> 
> :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


Grazie divi


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Auguriii  :festa::festa:


Grazie Piperita


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2017)

Auguri!
L'unica alternativa al l'invecchiamento è meno desiderabile 
Buon compleanno!


----------

